# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  बिटकॉइन जैसा क्रिप्टोकरेंसी कैसे बनाएँ?

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इस सूत्र में हम पाठकों के लिए एक दमदार विषय लेकर आए हैं और वह है- अपना खुद का क्रिप्टोकरेंसी कैसे बनाएँ? सबसे पहले जानते हैं- क्रिप्टोकरेंसी क्या है? क्रिप्टोकरेंसी एक मुद्रा का नाम है जो सिर्फ़ अन्तर्जाल में ही चलती है। जैसे- *'बिटकॉइन'*। बता दें कि *'बिटकॉइन'* विश्व की पहली क्रिप्टोकरेंसी है जिसे वर्ष 2008 में कुछ अज्ञात साफ्टवेयर इंजीनियरों ने *'सातोषी नाकामोटो'* के छ्द्म नाम से लोकार्पित किया था। मज़ेदार बात यह है कि वर्षों तक लोग *'सातोषी नाकामोटो'* को ही *'बिटकॉइन'* का जनक और आविष्कारक समझते रहे, किन्तु 7 मार्च, 2014 में *'द गार्डियन'* में छपी एक ख़बर के अनुसार *'सातोषी नाकामोटो'* ने मीडिया को दिए एक साक्षात्कार में यह भण्डाफोड़ कर दिया कि वे *'बिटकॉइन'* के बारे में जानते तक नहीं हैं और उनके नाम का दुरूपयोग किया जा रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*'बिटकॉइन'* एक अकेन्द्रीयकृत क्रिप्टोकरेंसी है जिसका मालिक कोई नहीं है। कहने का मतलब यह है कि इसे किसी सरकार या एजेंसी द्वारा नहीं चलाया जाता है। दो व्यक्ति पियर टू पियर टेक्नोलॉजी पर आधारित 'ब्लॉकचेन' नामक एक विशेष नेटवर्क का प्रयोग करके आपस में बिटकॉइन का आदान-प्रदान कर सकते हैं। इस 'ब्लॉकचेन' में कोई भी व्यक्ति अपनी मर्जी से जुड़ सकता है। खरीदे गए बिटकॉइन को जहाँ पर रखा जाता है उसे वालट (बटुआ) कहते हैं। इस बटुए में बिटकॉइन का 'प्राईवेट की' और ब्लॉकचेन का पता संरक्षित होता है। कहने का मतलब यह है कि आपके बटुए से सम्बन्धित जानकारी 'ब्लॉकचेन' में मौजूद हर कम्प्यूटर में होती है। बिटकॉइन का मालिक वही होता है जिसके पास बटुए का 'प्राइवेट की' होता है। संक्षेप में 'प्राइवेट की' ब्लॉकचेन में सुरक्षित आपके बटुए का पासवर्ड होता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

आपको यह जानकर हैरानी होगी कि वर्ष 2009 में एक बिटकॉइन की कीमत $0 (ज़ीरो यूएस० डॉलर) थी अर्थात् उसकी कोई कीमत नहीं थी, किन्तु आज एक बिटकॉइन की कीमत $45,522 है अर्थात् भारतीय रूययों में एक बिटकॉइन की कीमत लगभग रू० 33,80,051 (तैंतीस लाख अस्सी हज़ार इक्यावन रूपए) है। बिटकॉइन की कीमत को तेज़ी से बढ़ता देखकर तमाम अन्य क्रिप्टोकरेंसी कुकुरमुत्ते की तरह उगने लगे जिसके कारण आज पूरे विश्व में क्रिप्टोकरेंसी की कुल संख्या 9000 है। बिटकॉइन के अलावा अन्य क्रिप्टोकरेंसी को क्रिप्टोकरेंसी न कहकर *आल्टकॉइन* कहा जाता है। कुछ मुख्य आल्टकॉइन हैं- इथेरियम, लाइटकॉइन, स्टेलर, बाइनान्स इत्यादि। *आल्टकॉइन* के अतिरिक्त एक और क्रिप्टोकरेंसी होती है जिससे *'मेमे कॉइन'* कहते हैं।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

BAS BAS .. IS CHAKKAR MEIN PURE 1,80,000 LOST KIYE HN. EASY MONEY MATLAB NO MONEY. HA HA HA

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> इस सूत्र में हम पाठकों के लिए एक दमदार विषय लेकर आए हैं और वह है- अपना खुद का क्रिप्टोकरेंसी कैसे बनाएँ? सबसे पहले जानते हैं- क्रिप्टोकरेंसी क्या है? क्रिप्टोकरेंसी एक मुद्रा का नाम है जो सिर्फ़ अन्तर्जाल में ही चलती है। जैसे- *'बिटकॉइन'*। बता दें कि *'बिटकॉइन'* विश्व की पहली क्रिप्टोकरेंसी है जिसे वर्ष 2008 में कुछ अज्ञात साफ्टवेयर इंजीनियरों ने *'सातोषी नाकामोटो'* के छ्द्म नाम से लोकार्पित किया था। मज़ेदार बात यह है कि वर्षों तक लोग *'सातोषी नाकामोटो'* को ही *'बिटकॉइन'* का जनक और आविष्कारक समझते रहे, किन्तु 7 मार्च, 2014 में *'द गार्डियन'* में छपी एक ख़बर के अनुसार *'सातोषी नाकामोटो'* ने मीडिया को दिए एक साक्षात्कार में यह भण्डाफोड़ कर दिया कि वे *'बिटकॉइन'* के बारे में जानते तक नहीं हैं और उनके नाम का दुरूपयोग किया जा रहा है।


YE POST GALAT HAI SIRJI. KOI BHI AIRA GAIRA SATOSHI BANKE YA KOI BHI VIDEO YOUTUBE OE UPLOAD KAR SAKTA HAI.

----------


## superidiotonline

> YE POST GALAT HAI SIRJI. KOI BHI AIRA GAIRA SATOSHI BANKE YA KOI BHI VIDEO YOUTUBE OE UPLOAD KAR SAKTA HAI.


यह 'द गार्डियन' की भरोसेमन्द न्यूज़ है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> BAS BAS .. IS CHAKKAR MEIN PURE 1,80,000 LOST KIYE HN. EASY MONEY MATLAB NO MONEY. HA HA HA


हम यहाँ इन्वेस्ट करने के लिए नहीं कह रहे। आल्ट कॉइन बनाना सिखा रहे हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए अब जानते हैं- *'मेमे कॉइन'* क्या होते हैं? *'मेमे कॉइन'* उस क्रिप्टोकरेंसी को कहते हैं जिसे हँसी-मज़ाक के तौर पर स्थापित किया जाता है। जैसे - डॉगीकॉइन, शिबा इनु, मोनाकॉइन, कमरॉकेट इत्यादि। डॉगीकॉइन पहला *'मेमे कॉइन'* है जिसे वर्ष 2013 में हँसी-मज़ाक के तौर पर कुत्ते की एक नस्ल *'शिबा इनु'* पर आधारित एक प्रसिद्ध मेमे के ऊपर स्थापित किया गया था। नहीं समझ में आया? इसे एक काल्पनिक उदाहरण द्वारा समझते हैं- वर्ष 2016 में अन्तर्जाल में *'सोनम गुप्ता बेवफ़ा है'* नामक एक मेमे अत्यन्त चर्चित हुआ जिसे देखकर शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्ल फ्रेंड ने *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* नामक एक क्रिप्टोकरेंसी लाँच कर दिया और अपने ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों को मुफ्त में बाँट दिया। अब ये ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ अपने रिश्तेदारों, मित्रों और जान-पहचान वालों से गर्व से यह कहकर भौकाल बनाने लगे कि मेरे पास तो *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* नामक एक क्रिप्टोकरेंसी है। कुछ लोगों ने ललचाकर कहा कि भाई, एक-दो *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* मुझे भी दे दो और उसके बदले कुछ पैसे ले लो। यह सुनकर कुछ आशिकों ने अपना *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* दूसरों को बेच दिया। खरीद-फरोख्त होने के कारण अब *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* का दाम ऊपर चढ़ने लगा और ऊपर चढ़ते-चढ़ते एक *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* का दाम सौ रूपया हो गया। रॉकेट की स्पीड से *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* का दाम ऊपर चढ़ता देखकर लोगों ने अपना *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* बेचना बन्द कर दिया जिसके कारण माँग अधिक होने के कारण एक *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* का दाम दो सौ रूपया हो गया। अब शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्ल फ्रेंड ने अपने पास मौजूद *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* में से एक लाख *'सोनमबेवफ़ा'* लोगों को बेच दिया और उसकी जेब में दो करोड़ रूपए आ गए। तो इस प्रकार मेमे कॉइन लाँच करके पैसे बनाए जाते हैं। यह एक काल्पनिक उदाहरण था जबकि सच्चाई यह थी कि शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्ल फ्रेंड ने बिटकॉइन खरीदकर अपने ढ़ाई-तीन लाख रूपए गँवा दिए थे!

----------


## superidiotonline

अब जानते हैं- दूसरे मेमे कॉइन *'शिबा इनु'* के बारे में। *'शिबा इनु'* को अगस्त, 2020 में *'डॉगीकॉइन'* का मज़ाक उड़ाने के लिए यह कहकर लाँच किया गया कि यह *'डॉगीकॉइन'* को ख़त्म कर देगा। इसी प्रकार वर्ष 2013 में लोकार्पित किया गया तीसरा मेमे कॉइन *'मोनाकॉइन'* अन्तर्जाल में चर्चित *'मोना'* नामक एक बिल्ली की आकृति के चित्र पर आधारित था।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब जानते हैं चौथे मेमे कॉइन *'कमरॉकेट'* के बारे में जिसे अप्रैल, 2021 में लोकार्पित किया गया। वैसे तो *'कमरॉकेट'* किसी चर्चित मेमे पर आधारित नहीं था, किन्तु इसके नाम में एक जबरदस्त मज़ाक छिपा हुआ है और इस मज़ाक को सिर्फ वही समझ सकते हैं जो यूएसए० और यूएस० की बोलचाल की अभद्र अँग्रेज़ी को भी भली-भाँति समझने की क्षमता रखते हैं। बता दें कि *'कमरॉकेट'* द्वारा सिर्फ़ अन्तर्जालीय पार्न कन्टेन्ट की ही खरीद-फरोख़्त की जा सकती है। सम्भोग (Intercourse) के चरमोत्कर्ष (Climax) में वीर्य रॉकेट की गति से अर्थात् तीव्र गति से स्खलित (Ejaculate) होता है। वीर्यपात (Ejaculation) की इस रॉकेट गति पर आधारित है *'कमरॉकेट'* का नाम, क्योंकि *'कम'* का अर्थ *'वीर्य'* होता है। वस्तुतः वीर्य को अँग्रेज़ी में सीमेन (Semen) कहते हैं, कम (Cum) एक अभद्र भाषा है। इसीलिए *'कमरॉकेट'* को एक मेमे कॉइन कहा जाता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो सम्पूर्ण विश्व में 9000 क्रिप्टोकरेंसी चलन में हैं, किन्तु प्रश्न यह है कि भारत में क्या किसी ने कोई क्रिप्टोकरेंसी लाँच की है? तो इसका उत्तर है- भारत के एक बहुत बड़े क्रिप्टो ट्रेडिंग एक्सचेंज *'वज़ीरएक्स* ने अपना खुद का क्रिप्टो टोकन लाँच किया है जिसका नाम *'डब्ल्यूआरएक्स'* है। वैसे तो इस समय भारत में कई क्रिप्टो ट्रेडिंग एक्सचेंज काम कर रहे हैं, किन्तु *'द वीक'* में प्रकाशित एक ख़बर के अनुसार टॉप 5  क्रिप्टो ट्रेडिंग एक्सचेंज के नाम हैं- 1. कॉइन स्विच 2. कॉइनडीसीएक्स 3. जेबपे 4. वज़ीरएक्स और 5. यूनोकॉइन।

----------


## superidiotonline

पाठकों के मन में यह प्रश्न ज़रूर होगा कि क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्रेडिंग एक्सचेंज की क्या भूमिका होती है? वैसे तो हम बिना किसी क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्रेडिंग एक्सचेंज की सहायता लिए बिना अपने कम्प्यूटर से पीयर2पियर तकनीकी के इस्तेमाल द्वारा किसी को भी अपना क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्राँसफर कर सकते हैं, किन्तु यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि उस क्रिप्टोकरेंसी का मूल्य अपने देश की मुद्रा में बैंक तक कैसे पहुँचेगा? क्रिप्टोकरेंसी का मूल्य वसूलने के दो रास्ते हैं। पहला यह कि मैं अन्तर्जाल में विज्ञापन दे दूँ कि मेरे पास कुछ क्रिप्टोकरेंसी है और मैं इसे इस मूल्य पर बेचना चाहता हूँ। अब खरीदने वाला मुझे ऑनलाइन भुगतान कर देगा और भुगतान प्राप्त होते ही मैं उसके वालेट में अपना क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्राँसफर कर दूँगा। इस लेन-देन में एक पेंच है। खरीदने वाले को हमेशा यह शक बना रहेगा कि अगर मैंने पहले भुगतान कर दिया और बेचने वाला क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्राँसफर न करके फरार हो गया तो? इसी प्रकार बेचने वाले को भी हमेशा यह शक बना रहेगा कि अगर मैंने पहले अपना क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्राँसफर कर दिया और खरीदने वाला भुगतान न करके फरार हो गया तो? इस शक का ही समाधान है- क्रिप्टोकरेंसी ट्रेडिंग एक्सचेंज, क्योंकि ये खरीदने वाले से भुगतान लेकर ब्लॉकचेन में से बेचने वाले के वालेट से क्रिप्टोकरेंसी निकालकर खरीदने वाले को दे देते हैं और बेचने वाले को भुगतान कर देते हैं।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> यह 'द गार्डियन' की भरोसेमन्द न्यूज़ है।


नहीं सरजी।  ऐसी न्यूज़ आती रहती hain, आप इस वीडियो के कमेंट सेक्शन में जाके ही देख lijiyeg।  ज्यादातर लोग इसे ट्रोल कर रहे हं

----------


## superidiotonline

अब संक्षेप में समझते हैं कि ब्लॉकचेन क्या है? ब्लॉकचेन उन कम्प्यूटर के समूह को कहते हैं जो इंटरनेट द्वारा एक-दूसरे से जुड़े होते हैं और जिनमें क्रिप्टोकरेंसी के लेन-देन से सम्बन्धित जानकारी को दर्ज किया जाता है। एक तरह से यह एक इलेक्ट्रॉनिक बही-खाता होता है जिसमें लोगों के क्रिप्टोकरेंसी एकाउन्ट होते हैं। इस क्रिप्टोकरेंसी एकाउन्ट को ही वालेट या बटुआ कहा जाता है। बैंक आपसे एकाउन्ट पर तरह-तरह के चार्ज वसूलता है, किन्तु ये *'अन्तर्जालीय मुनीम'* आपसे क्रिप्टोकरेंसी के लेन-देन का चार्ज नहीं वसूलते हैं। इन *'अन्तर्जालीय मुनीमों'* को क्रिप्टो माइनर (Crypto Miner) कहा जाता है और लेन-देन का शुल्क इन्हें उसी क्रिप्टोकरेंसी के रूप में उनके वालेट में प्राप्त होता है। कैसे? हर लेन-देन के बाद ब्लॉकचेन का सॉफ्टवेयर इन *'अन्तर्जालीय मुनीमों'* के कमीशन को उसी क्रिप्टोकरेंसी के रूप में जनरेट करके उनके वालेट में भेज देता है। कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि यदि आप बिटकॉइन की माइनिंग करते हैं तो आपको आपका कमीशन बिटकॉइन के रूप में ही आपके वालेट में प्राप्त होगा। यही कारण है कि आज क्रिप्टोकरेंसी की माइनिंग एक बहुत बड़ा धन्धा बन चुका है और सबसे ज़्यादा माइनर चीन में हैं। मज़ेदार बात यह है कि माइनिंग का धंधा शुरू करने के लिए कोई लाइसेंस भी नहीं लेना पड़ता है। अरे वाह, क्या बात बताई! मेरे पास तो दो-तीन लैपटाप भी हैं। आज ही से माइनिंग का धंधा शुरू कर देते हैं। ऐसा सोचने की ज़रूरत बिल्कुल नहीं है, क्योंकि क्रिप्टो माइनिंग के लिए बहुत ही शक्तिशाली कम्प्यूटर की ज़रूरत पड़ती है और इनमें *'रिग'* नामक जिस माइनिंग हार्डवेयर का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है उसकी कीमत साढ़े तीन या चार लाख होती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> नहीं सरजी।  ऐसी न्यूज़ आती रहती hain, आप इस वीडियो के कमेंट सेक्शन में जाके ही देख lijiyeg।  ज्यादातर लोग इसे ट्रोल कर रहे हं


अच्छा! लोगों की बात पर हम ज़्यादा भरोसा नहीं करते। 'द गार्डियन' ने लिखा और हमने मान लिया।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> अच्छा! लोगों की बात पर हम ज़्यादा भरोसा नहीं करते। 'द गार्डियन' ने लिखा और हमने मान लिया।


ठीक है जी।  
मेरा विचार ये है की ये जानकारी गलत है।  बात ख़तम

----------


## superidiotonline

> ठीक है जी।  
> मेरा विचार ये है की ये जानकारी गलत है।  बात ख़तम


आपका क्या विचार है? यही असली नाकामोटो है जो नोट काट रहा है?

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> आपका क्या विचार है? यही असली नाकामोटो है जो नोट काट रहा है?


नहीं। ये विचार नहीं है मेरा  HAHA HA

----------


## superidiotonline

तो इस प्रकार पहली भारतीय क्रिप्टोकरेंसी का नाम *'डब्ल्यूआरएक्स'* है। पाठकों के मन में यह प्रश्न ज़रूर उठ रहा होगा कि क्या किसी ने अभी तक किसी भारतीय मेमे कॉइन को लाँच किया या नहीं? तो इसका उत्तर है- हाँ। हुआ यह कि अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय ख्यातिप्राप्त उद्योगपति एलन मस्क ने मेमे कॉइन *डॉगीकॉइन* के पक्ष में एक ट्वीट किया तो देखते-देखते  *डॉगीकॉइन* का भाव आसमान में चढ़ने लगा और कहा जाने लगा कि इसका भाव चाँद को भी छू लेगा। इस बात से झल्लाकर क्रिप्टोकरेंसी के विरोधी तथा यूट्यूब ख्यातिप्राप्त एक बिज़नेस कोच पुष्कर राज ठाकुर आका आदिल नख़वा ने मई, 2021 में अपने यूट्यूब चैनल पर अपने आपको भारत का सातोषी नाकामोटो घोषित करते हुए भारत का पहला मेमे क्रिप्टोकरेंसी *'डंकीकॉइन'* लाँच करके मज़ाक उड़ाते हुए कहा कि इसका भाव चाँद नहीं, मंगल को छू लेगा। क्रिप्टोकरेंसी के विरोध में ज़ोरदार भाषण देकर आदिल नख़वा ने क्रिप्टोकरेंसी का भण्डाफोड़ कर दिया जिससे क्रिप्टोकरेंसी समर्थकों की हवा निकल गई। आदिल नख़वा ने दर्शकों के सामने अपने कम्प्यूटर स्क्रीन पर मात्र कुछ क्लिक करके *'डंकीकॉइन'* लाँच कर दिया जिसका उन्हें मात्र 35 यूएस० डॉलर खर्च करना पड़ा। कहने का मतलब यह है कि यदि आपकी जेब में ढ़ाई-तीन हज़ार रूपए हैं तो आप भी अपना क्रिप्टोकरेंसी लाँच कर सकते हैं। उड़ गए न होश? आइए देखते हैं *'डंकीकॉइन'* के लाँच वीडियो को यूट्यूब से-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

तो आपने देखा कि किस तरह मज़ाक मजाक में *'डंकीकॉइन'* नामक मीम कॉइन लाँच करके आदिल नख़वा ने अरबों रूपया कमाने का फण्डा दर्शकों को सिखा दिया! इसे कहते हैं- हल्दी लगे न फिटकरी, रंग होय चोखा। हमें एक बात अच्छी तरह समझ में आ गई। वह यह कि नई  क्रिप्टोकॉइन के अज्ञात और गुप्त प्रोमोटर अपनी पूरी कोशिश करेंगे कि उनकी क्रिप्टोकरेंसी का दाम आसमान को छूने लगे जिससे वे अपने वालेट में सुरक्षित क्रिप्टोकरेंसी को बेचकर खरबपति बन सकें। अतः हमने आनन-फानन में चौदह लाख चौहत्तर हज़ार नौ सौ बीस *'शिबा इनु'* खरीद लिया जिसमें हमारा एक हजार रूपया खर्च हुआ। बताया जा रहा है कि वर्ष 2021 के अन्त तक एक *'शिबा इनु'* का दाम एक यू०एस० डॉलर होगा। हमने गणित करके देखा कि अगर एक *'शिबा इनु'* का दाम एक रूपया भी हो गया तो हमारी जेब में चौदह लाख चौहत्तर हज़ार नौ सौ बीस रूपया होगा और यदि एक डॉलर हो गया तो हमारी जेब में 12 करोड़ रूपया होगा। यदि नुकसान हुआ तो हमारा एक हजार रूपया ही जाएगा किन्तु ऐसा कभी नहीं होगा, क्योंकि *'शिबा इनु'* के अज्ञात और गुप्त प्रोमोटर *'शिबा इनु'* का दाम बढ़ाने के लिए अपनी पूरी ताक़त झोंक देंगे! बता दें कि जैसे ही हमने हज़ार रूपए का *'शिबा इनु'* खरीदा, दो दिनों में उसका दाम घटकर नौ सौ रूपया हो गया और इस समय नौ सौ छत्तीस के आसपास चल रहा है। मतलब यह कि हम घाटे में चल रहे हैं किन्तु हम बिल्कुल नहीं घबड़ाए, क्योंकि यह उतार-चढ़ाव तो डेली ट्रेडिंग करके प्रॉफिट बुक करने वालों के कारण होता है। डेली ट्रेडिंग करके प्रॉफिट बुक करने वाले मात्र एक-दो प्रतिशत के मुनाफे पर ही अपनी क्रिप्टोकरेंसी बेचकर मुनाफा कमा लेते हैं, क्योंकि ये अपनी ट्रेडिंग में लाखों रूपया मूलधन झोंक देते हैं। उदाहरण के तौर पर तीन लाख रूपए की ट्रेडिंग पर एक प्रतिशत भी मुनाफा हुआ तो तीन हजार रूपया प्रतिदिन बन जाता है। इस प्रकार एक महीने में नब्बे हजार रूपया जेब में आ जाता है और फिर क्रिप्टोकरेंसी की ट्रेडिंग तो चौबीसों घण्टे चलती है। जब मौका लगा एक प्रतिशत मुनाफा कमाकर निकल लिए। दस प्रतिशत का तात्कालिक घाटा होने के बावजूद भी हमारी सेहत पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा, क्योंकि हम डेली ट्रेडिंग करने वाले थोड़े ही हैं। हमने तो लाँग टाइम इन्वेस्टमेंट कर रखा है। जब १ डॉलर का भाव मिलेगा तभी बेचेंगे!

----------


## superidiotonline

बता दें कि हमने रू० 0.000678 की दर से चौदह लाख चौहत्तर हज़ार नौ सौ बीस *'शिबा इनु'* खरीदा है। यह इसलिए लिख दिया जिससे शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड रोज़ाना गुणा-भाग करके हमारा मुनाफा और घाटा निकालकर अपना टाइम पास करती रहे।

----------


## Pksaroj786

> बता दें कि हमने रू० 0.000678 की दर से चौदह लाख चौहत्तर हज़ार नौ सौ बीस *'शिबा इनु'* खरीदा है। यह इसलिए लिख दिया जिससे शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड रोज़ाना गुणा-भाग करके हमारा मुनाफा और घाटा निकालकर अपना टाइम पास करती रहे।


आपने किस ऐप से खरीदे है

----------


## superidiotonline

> आपने किस ऐप से खरीदे है


WAZIRX से......

----------


## superidiotonline

हमें पता चला है कि 1 Quadrillion अर्थात् दस लाख अरब शिबा इनु के टोकन इशू किए गए हैं। कुछ एक्सपर्ट का कहना है कि इस कारण से इसका दाम बढ़ने में दशकों लग सकते हैं। अतः हमने निर्णय लिया है कि हम अपने शिबा इनु शहर में ढ़ाई लाख को दान में दे देंगे और वो उसे अपने ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों में मुफ्त में बाँटकर बड़ा नाम कमा लेगी।

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे हमारे अनुमान के अनुसार शिबा इनु का दाम 5 साल बाद 51 रुपया हो जाएगा, क्योंकि क्रिप्टो की ग्रोथ बड़ी तेज़ी से होती है। क्रिप्टो की ग्रोथ के बारे में फ़ोर्ब्स में क्या लिखा है, आइए जानते हैं-

----------


## superidiotonline

*Top 10 Cryptocurrencies In August 2021*

From Bitcoin and Ethereum to Dogecoin and Tether, there are thousands of different cryptocurrencies, which can make it overwhelming when you’re first getting started in the world of crypto. To help you get your bearings, these are the top 10 cryptocurrencies based on their market capitalization, or the total value of all of the coins currently in circulation.

----------


## superidiotonline

1. Bitcoin (BTC)
Market cap: Over $856 billion

Created in 2009 by someone under the pseudonym Satoshi Nakamoto, Bitcoin (BTC) is the original cryptocurrency. As with most cryptocurrencies, BTC runs on a blockchain, or a ledger logging transactions distributed across a network of thousands of computers. Because additions to the distributed ledgers must be verified by solving a cryptographic puzzle, a process called proof of work, Bitcoin is kept secure and safe from fraudsters.

Bitcoin’s price has skyrocketed as it’s become a household name. Five years ago, you could buy a Bitcoin for about $500. As of August 2021, a single Bitcoin’s price was over $45,000. That’s growth of about 8,900%.

2. Ethereum (ETH)
Market cap: Over $357 billion

Both a cryptocurrency and a blockchain platform, Ethereum is a favorite of program developers because of its potential applications, like so-called smart contracts that automatically execute when conditions are met and non-fungible tokens (NFTs).

Ethereum has also experienced tremendous growth. In just five years, its price went from about $11 to over $3,000, increasingly roughly more than 27,000%.

3. Binance Coin (BNB)
Market cap: Over $70 billion

The Binance Coin is a form of cryptocurrency that you can use to trade and pay fees on Binance, one of the largest crypto exchanges in the world.

Since its launch in 2017, Binance Coin has expanded past merely facilitating trades on Binance’s exchange platform. Now, it can be used for trading, payment processing or even booking travel arrangements. It can also be traded or exchanged for other forms of cryptocurrency, such as Ethereum or Bitcoin.

Its price in 2017 was just $0.10; by August 2021, it had risen to over $419, a gain of almost 419,000%.

4. Cardano (ADA)
Market cap: Over $69 billion

Somewhat later to the crypto scene, Cardano is notable for its early embrace of proof-of-stake validation. This method expedites transaction time and decreases energy usage and environmental impact by removing the competitive, problem-solving aspect of transaction verification present in platforms like Bitcoin. Cardano also works like Ethereum to enable smart contracts and decentralized applications, which are powered by ADA, its native coin.

Cardano’s ADA token has had relatively modest growth compared to other major crypto coins. In 2017, ADA’s price was $0.02. As of August 2021, its price was at $2.11. This is an increase of over 10,000%.

5. Tether (USDT)
Market cap: Over $64 billion

Unlike some other forms of cryptocurrency, Tether is a stablecoin, meaning it’s backed by fiat currencies like U.S. dollars and the Euro and hypothetically keeps a value equal to one of those denominations. In theory, this means Tether’s value is supposed to be more consistent than other cryptocurrencies, and it’s favored by investors who are wary of the extreme volatility of other coins.

6. XRP (XRP)
Market cap: Over $52 billion

Created by some of the same founders as Ripple, a digital technology and payment processing company, XRP can be used on that network to facilitate exchanges of different currency types, including fiat currencies and other major cryptocurrencies.

At the beginning of 2017, the price of XRP was $0.006. As of August 2021, its price reached $1.14, equal to a rise almost 19,000%.

7. Dogecoin (DOGE)
Market cap: Over $40 billion

Dogecoin has been a hot topic thanks to celebrities and billionaires like Elon Musk. Famously started as a joke in 2013, Dogecoin rapidly became a prominent cryptocurrency option, thanks to a dedicated community and creative memes. Unlike many other cryptos, such as Bitcoin, there is no limit on the number of Dogecoins that can be created, which leaves the currency susceptible to devaluation as supply increases.

Dogecoin’s price in 2017 was $0.0002. By August 2021, its price was at $0.31—a 154,900% increase.

----------


## superidiotonline

8. USD Coin (USDC)
Market cap: Over $23 billion

Like Tether, USD Coin (USDC) is a stablecoin, meaning it’s backed by U.S. dollars and aims for a 1 USD to 1 USDC ratio. USDC is powered by Ethereum, and you can use USD Coin to complete global transactions.

9. Polkadot (DOT)
Market cap: Over $25 billion

Cryptocurrencies may use any number of blockchains; Polkadot (and its namesake crypto) aims to integrate them by creating a cryptocurrency network that connects the various blockchains so they can work together. This integration may change how cryptocurrencies are managed and has spurred impressive growth since Polkadot’s launch in 2020. Between September 2020 and August 2021, its price grew 774%, from $2.93 to $25.61.

10. Solana (SOL)
Market cap: Over $20 billion

Developed to help power decentralized finance (DeFi) uses, decentralized apps (DApps) and smart contracts, Solana runs on a unique hybrid proof-of-stake and proof-of-history mechanisms that help it process transactions quickly and securely. SOL, Solana’s native token, powers the platform.

Launched in 2020, SOL’s price started at $0.77. By August 2021, its price was $73.19, a gain of 9,405%.

*Market caps and pricing current as of August 19, 2021
-----------
Courtesy: Forbes Advisor

----------

